# Where to start



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been struggling with my faith for a while now. I am a christian (attend an evangelical church). 

I want to pray and ask for guidance and for some sort of sign that we will/won't have a child of our own.  Sometimes I wish God would pop up just to tell me whether it will be worth all this heartache.  Wouldn't it be great if we knew whether or not this difficult road we are walking down will lead to what we want? 

The thing is, I don't know how to start, I don't know what to say. Sometimes I find I am angry at God for giving others children and not me. And then other times I am at a loss to whether God is really there, or whether He actually loves me. 

Sometimes I feel awful for wanting to ask, because I know there are other people in this world who don't have half of what I have.Why does everything just seem so hard?  

I guess at the minute I am struggling with a lot of things.xx


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hey flo13 

i just read your post and i know how you feel i have too had feelings like that 

im not a huge church goer but i do believe in angels and that they do help us every day 
and i find that when i am having days like that where the world seems so unfair that everyone is around me is having or has babies i ask that they help me to be more at ease with my situtation 

all you have to do is ask and you will recieve 

i also do angel card readings for myself and they are a nice way of getting answers so i would reccomned you get yourself a deck of angel cards and try it out 

i have to say this morning i was having a good day but this afternoon is a totally differnent story feeling very tired and sad in myself but thats the rollercoaster at the moment 
if you like i can do a reading for you just pm me if you would like that 

i do hope that your dreams come true and you just need to have faith and ask the angels for help 
you know they are close by when you see a feather on the ground or close to you that is one of the signs that they are with you.


love and light 
Jo


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reply jo, I really appreciate it.

I have never really had any experience with card readings etc.  

At the minute I feel I need God because of the situation, but I have no idea where to start with praying right now.  There are so many things going on, so many things that need putting right.  Sometimes I feel like I have a positive attitude and then other days I feel like I am down on the floor.  

Thanks. xx


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hey flo 

well the simplest thing to do is just talk to him like you would talk to anyone else cos he can hear you wheather you say it out loud or say it to yourself 

i do hope that you get the answers you want 

keep in touch xxxxxx 

love and light 

jo


----------

